# SPS-Forum - Offline Reader BETA



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

hallo wenn es euch interessiert, dann schaut ihn euch doch mal an:

einfach die start.bat ausführen und gut ist.
sollte durch direktes starten der java auch unter anderen os laufen.

in dem packet im dl ist bereits eine kleine datenbank enthalten mit ein paar beiträgen zum testen...

http://www.sps-forum.de/Offline_Reader/vBulletin.zip


bitte um feedback!
danke!


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> in dem packet im dl ist bereits eine kleine datenbank enthalten mit ein paar beiträgen zum testen...


Hast Du bei dem Beitrag den Anhang vergessen, oder wo finde ich den Download ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Kai (18 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Hast Du bei dem Beitrag den Anhang vergessen, oder wo finde ich den Download ?


 
Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen, wo findet man die start.bat?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

sorry anhang hat in der größe wohl nicht funktioniert...

http://www.sps-forum.de/Offline_Reader/vBulletin.zip

biddeschön!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2007)

Respekt. (gibt es ein HUT-AB-Icon ?)

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt... und lief auf Anhieb


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bitte um feedback!
> danke!


Auf den ersten Blick sieht es schon recht gut aus, aber ich vermisse die Namen der Beitragsautoren, das erschwert IMHO das Lesen der Threads ganz ungemein. Die dafür verantwortliche Diskussion kenne ich bereits ...  

Und die Smilies sollten natürlich auch nicht fehlen ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Respekt. (gibt es ein HUT-AB-Icon ?)


So was wie der: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oder der: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder für alle zusammen der:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick sieht es schon recht gut aus, aber ich vermisse die Namen der Beitragsautoren, das erschwert IMHO das Lesen der Threads ganz ungemein. Die dafür verantwortliche Diskussion kenne ich bereits ...
> 
> Und die Smilies sollten natürlich auch nicht fehlen ...
> 
> ...


 

meinetwegen gerne, aber:

1. haben einige leute ein problem damit (*böse zu volker guck*  )
2. kenne ich die rechtliche lage nicht, vielleicht kann frau asegs etwas dazu dazu sagen?


alterantive idee von mir wäre zumindest die user-id, aber die mach das lesen wohl auch nur für computerhirne einfacher...

bitte schreibt noch zusammen was geändert werden sollte...


aja macht mal langsam mit dem lob, das ding ist nicht von mir geschrieben. das hat eine externe firma gemacht. ich habe für so etwas weder das wissen noch die zeit...

aber der deutsch dokumentierte source und alle rechte sind am schluss bei mir, deshlab können wir (damit meine ich einen freiwilligein von euch  ) später jederzeit dran rumspielen...


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bitte um feedback!


Ich mach gleich mal weiter:

Der Thread "Operation beim Öffner?" geht bei mir nicht auf.
Ein Zurück-Button wäre geschickt, z.B. wenn man aus den Suchergebnissen heraus einen Thread geöffnet hat, und zu den Suchergebnissen zurück will.
Eventuell wäre es auch praktischer, die Threads jeweils in eigenen Tabs zu öffnen.
Wäre es bei einem Offline-Reader nicht besser, die Beiträge in aufsteigender chronologischer Reihenfolge anzuzeigen ?
In der Thread-Liste wäre eine Anzeige der Beitragsanzahl des jeweiligen Threads schön.


Was die Namen angeht:



Markus schrieb:


> meinetwegen gerne, aber:
> 
> 1. haben einige leute ein problem damit (*böse zu volker guck*  )
> 2. kenne ich die rechtliche lage nicht, vielleicht kann frau asegs etwas dazu dazu sagen?


Die sind online doch auch sichtbar, und wie leicht man aus HTML-Seiten Informationen herausfiltern kann, beweisen uns täglich die Suchbots, die nach Mail-Adressen für Spamversender suchen. Daher verstehe ich die Diskussion um die Alias-Namen der Autoren nach wie vor nicht.

Ich würde im Gegenteil sogar Wert auf die Nennung als Autor legen. In einem anderen Forum für Programmierer hat sich der Betreiber in den Nutzungsbedingungen sogar die Option offengehalten, die Beiträge kommerziell zu verwerten, ohne die Autoren zu fragen, geschweige denn zu beteiligen. Das heist in letzter Konsequenz, der veröffentlicht ein Buch mit Teilen von Beiträgen aus dem Forum, und schreibt nur seinen Namen als Autor drauf. Sowas finde ich schon eher indiskutabel.


Fortsetzung folgt bestimmt ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Wäre es bei einem Offline-Reader nicht besser, die Beiträge in aufsteigender chronologischer Reihenfolge anzuzeigen ?


wie meinst du das?
älteste oder beuste ebiträge zuerst?

ja da ist noch ein fehler drin, in dem übersicht werden die themen mit den neusten zuerst angezeigt.

in den treads werden ebenfalls die neusten zuerst angezeigt, ich fände es sinnvoller wenn es gleich wäre wie im forum...


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich fände es sinnvoller wenn es gleich wäre wie im forum...


Genau so hab ich es gemeint.  

Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Hab noch was entdeckt:


Die Suchfunktion ist Case-sensitiv, das ist nicht gut.
Bei mir geht anscheinend kein Thread auf, der Attachments beinhaltet.

Fortsetzung folgt ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2007)

AXEL... halt Dich doch ein bischen zurück....... sonst stampft er das Ding gleich wieder ein  

Ist doch erst die BETA........


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> AXEL... halt Dich doch ein bischen zurück....... sonst stampft er das Ding gleich wieder ein
> 
> Ist doch erst die BETA........


Er wollte es doch nicht anders ...



Markus schrieb:


> bitte um feedback!


... hat regelrecht darum gebettelt ...



Markus schrieb:


> aja macht mal langsam mit dem lob, das ding ist nicht von mir geschrieben.


... ich mache also nur, was Markus verlangt hat. :lol: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

das alle ebiträge speziell die mit anhängen nicht gehen liegt daran das nur ein kleiner teil der db in den beispiel enthalten ist...


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Die Suchfunktion ist Case-sensitiv, das ist nicht gut.


 
was meinst du damit bzw was bedeutet das?
wie sollte das deiner meinung nach funktionieren?


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was meinst du damit bzw was bedeutet das?
> wie sollte das deiner meinung nach funktionieren?



Groß-Klein-Schreibung wird beachtet?

Da hast du Link:
http://www.at-mix.de/case_sensitive.htm


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das alle ebiträge speziell die mit anhängen nicht gehen liegt daran das nur ein kleiner teil der db in den beispiel enthalten ist...


Aber die Beiträge hatte ich doch mit der Suchfunktion aus der Teil-DB rausgesucht, d.h. in der Teil-DB sind die Beiträge vorhanden. Fehlt der passende Anhang, oder wie meinst Du das ?



Markus schrieb:


> was meinst du damit bzw was bedeutet das?
> wie sollte das deiner meinung nach funktionieren?


Wenn ich nach "DB" suche, sollte die Suchfunktion auch Beiträge mit "Db", "db" und "dB" finden, da Du z.B. oft "db" schreibst, ich meistens "DB" schreibe, und in allen Fällen entweder Datenbaustein oder Datenbank (oder auch Dezibel) gemeint ist, was man aber eh nicht aufgrund der Schreibweise unterscheiden kann ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2007)

@afk
danke!

@rest und wie findet ihr ds teil?


wir könnten doch ug immer ein päckchen mit einer aktuellen version auf seine hiv-insel schicken und er kann dann nach dem er die neuen beiträge in seiner hängematte studiert hat ein importfile an uns zurückschicken...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Juni 2007)

Es traut sich keiner mehr was  schreiben weil der eine Axel des Bösen das Tool schon völlig zerlegt hat ;o) .........

@Markus
Meinst Du der UG traut sich die START-Datei zu öffnen ?????


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es traut sich keiner mehr was schreiben weil der eine Axel des Bösen das Tool schon völlig zerlegt hat ;o) .........
> 
> @Markus
> Meinst Du der UG traut sich die START-Datei zu öffnen ?????


 

abgesehen daven das jeder drittklassige virenscanner etwas böses verhindern würde, kann die datei jer schimpanse im editor betrachten um zu sehen was passiert.

theoretisch braucht man die datei garnicht und kann direkt die jar starten...


----------



## afk (19 Juni 2007)

*Vom einen an den anderen Axel des Bösen ...*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es traut sich keiner mehr was  schreiben weil der eine Axel des Bösen das Tool schon völlig zerlegt hat ;o) .........


Na, na, na, so böse war ich doch auch wieder nicht. Und 'ne Beta-Version ist normalerweise dazu da, um (konstruktive !) Kritik zu sammeln, so sehe ich das jedenfalls, und so sollte es auch rüberkommen ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Kai (20 Juni 2007)

Gibt es für den Offline-Reader eigentlich bestimmte Systemanforderungen?  

Auf meinem alten Rechner mit Windows 98 SE kann der Offline-Reader nicht gestartet werden. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Offline-Reader eigentlich bestimmte Systemanforderungen?
> 
> Auf meinem alten Rechner mit Windows 98 SE kann der Offline-Reader nicht gestartet werden.
> 
> Gruß Kai


 

naja java muss eben installiert sein - sonst geht nix
vorteil ist eben das er überall läuft - linux, mac, win - eben alles was java kann


----------



## Kai (20 Juni 2007)

Java ist installiert, es läuft trotzdem auf dem Rechner mit Windows 98 SE nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2007)

ok, ich frag mal den entwickler


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Java ist installiert, es läuft trotzdem auf dem Rechner mit Windows 98 SE nicht.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Für Win95 und 98SE würd ich mit aber nicht mehr den A... aufreißen als Programmierer, das ist doch wirklich der Mühe nicht mehr Wert!


----------



## volker (25 Juni 2007)

hallo
bin heute morgen erst aus dem urlaub zurück daher bisher keine reaktion von mir

grundsätzlich gefällt mir das ganz gut. 

werd mir den thread mal durchlesen. kann sein das sich einige antworten von mir später erübrigen. aber ich antworte mal der reihe der beiträge nach.

usernamen.....


Markus schrieb:


> 1. haben einige leute ein problem damit (*böse zu volker guck*  )


ich denke mit dem username wäre ich mitlerweile einverstanden.
(evtl könnte man die suche nach username unterbinden)
der footer ist ja nicht mit drin und lässt sich also nicht direkt mir zuordnen der nicht weiss das ich es bin.
jaja ich weiss..... scheiss paranoia.

eine kommerzielle nutzung fände ich nicht wirklich prickelnd. (damit meine ich, dass hiermit nicht geld mit dem gedankengut anderer verdient wird)

was die sortierung betrifft finde ich neuste beiträge oben besser.

wie sieht das mit links aus die auf einen anderen thread verweisen?
werden die funzen?

wieviel mb wird die erste version wohl haben?
wie hasst du dir das mit den updates gedacht? einmal pro woche/monat ?


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2007)

volker schrieb:


> grundsätzlich gefällt mir das ganz gut.


 
puhh wenn sdir gefällt dan haben wir das schlimmste überstanden



> ich denke mit dem username wäre ich mitlerweile einverstanden.
> (evtl könnte man die suche nach username unterbinden)
> der footer ist ja nicht mit drin und lässt sich also nicht direkt mir zuordnen der nicht weiss das ich es bin.
> jaja ich weiss..... scheiss paranoia.


 
ja wie gesagt nur die nackten namen, ohne profil, signatur, email,...




> eine kommerzielle nutzung fände ich nicht wirklich prickelnd. (damit meine ich, dass hiermit nicht geld mit dem gedankengut anderer verdient wird)


 
der reader sowie die updates werden für alle kostenlos sein.
aber im reader oder im forum gibts werbung.
die nette firma die das ding entwickelt macht mir das auch nicht nur aus reiner nächstenliebe - ihr wisst alle was softwareentwicklung kostet und der reader kostet mich merh als einige hier monatlich verdiehnen...
abgesehen davon brauchst nur für den reader einen extra server von dem die datenbankupdates gezogen werden können, was für ein mördertraffic da zusammenkommt könnte ihr euch denken...




> was die sortierung betrifft finde ich neuste beiträge oben besser.


 
meinst du in der "beiträgsübersicht" oder "im beitrag selbst"
bzw. stimmst du uns zu wenn es so sein soll wie im forum?
ggf. könnte man dieses problem auch mit einem button lösen...




> wie sieht das mit links aus die auf einen anderen thread verweisen?
> werden die funzen?


 
derzeit nicht bzw ich weis auch nicht was für ein aufwand dahinter stehen würde....



> wieviel mb wird die erste version wohl haben?
> wie hasst du dir das mit den updates gedacht? einmal pro woche/monat ?


 
derzeit ist die datenbank des forums ca. 350mb groß, da fällt natürlich noch einiges weg (pn, stamtisch, schwanzvergleich,...) anhänge können aber auch mit der datenbank heruntergeladen werden und aus dem offlinereader heraus angeschaut werden.

updates gibt es alle 24h, geplant ist das immer nachts eine neue quelle generiert wird. das generieren ist sehr anstrengend für den server und eine moderne maschine hat gut 15minuten zu tun.


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2007)

Also Markus feine Sache, für Beta 0.2 . 
Wie shcon geschrieben wurde, wäre halt Namen und Smileys, wenn auch nur die Codeversion nicht ganz verkehrt.
Wie würde es aussehen, auf einen Webspace ohne Trafficlimit die Offlinereaderversion nach erstellen zu schieben? Z.B. hier http://www.all-inclusive-webspace.de ? Bei den momentan 10GB Versionen, wäre auch Platz zum Auslagern von Projekten, die evtl Online abgerufen werden müßten.
Üer deren Zugangsseite sind Verzeichnisse sperrbar, und die Ordnerstruktur ist nicht wie bei manch anderen Anbieter offen zu erkennen, wenn man einen Unterordner ohne index.html ausfindig macht.
Zudem sollte jeder 2. - 3. Tag auch noch ausreichen zum Aktualisieren.


----------



## volker (25 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> puhh wenn sdir gefällt dan haben wir das schlimmste überstanden


schön das so viel gewicht in meine meinung gelegt wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> ..die nette firma die das ding entwickelt macht mir das auch nicht nur aus reiner nächstenliebe


nee. das ist schon klar. und das die kosten gedeckt werden müssen sowieso. 
ich meine das ehr so, das hier nicht eine cd auf den markt gebracht wird wo jemand mit dem 'gedankengut' anderer richtig kohle verdient.



> bzw. stimmst du uns zu wenn es so sein soll wie im forum?


wie im forum fände ich am besten



> volker >> wie sieht das mit links aus die auf einen anderen thread verweisen?
> derzeit nicht bzw ich weis auch nicht was für ein aufwand dahinter stehen würde....


wäre schade. aber wenns den kostenaufwand sprengen würde durchaus verständlich.



> derzeit ist die datenbank des forums ca. 350mb groß, da fällt natürlich noch einiges weg (pn, stamtisch, schwanzvergleich,...) anhänge können aber auch mit der datenbank heruntergeladen werden und aus dem offlinereader heraus angeschaut werden.
> 
> updates gibt es alle 24h, geplant ist das immer nachts eine neue quelle generiert wird. das generieren ist sehr anstrengend für den server und eine moderne maschine hat gut 15minuten zu tun.


 [/quote]
denke auch das man den reader nur auf die wichtigen sachen beschränken sollte.
über anhänge könnte man ja nochmal nachdenken. (wegen der datenbankgrösse)

ob alle 24 std nötig wäre ist die frage. ich denke das ein update pro woche sicherlich ausreichen würde. (evtl reicht sogar einmal pro monat) ((wie oft gibt es wikipedia zum offline-download ???  ) )) der offlinereader ist ja nicht dafür da, das ich das permanent ohne verbindung lesen kann, sodern als archiv auf das ich bei fragen mal zugreifen kann. (so sehe ich das jedenfalls)



> ...... was für ein mördertraffic da zusammenkommt könnte ihr euch denken...


wie ich schon mal irgendwann erwähnt habe, wäre die platzierung auf meinem server kein problem. 
aber das kommt natürlich darauf an, wie das mit den updates realisiert werden wird.


----------



## Markus (26 Juni 2007)

zu dem thema webspace

für den reader muss auf jeden fall ein eigener server herhalten.

aus der datenbank wird erst eine xml und aus der die quelle für den reader generiert, das skript bringt einen dualcore zum qualmen...

das skript soll aber immer nur nachts per cron angestossen werden, daher wäre eventuell ein gleichzeitiger betrieb des forums auf dem server denkbar, aber derjenige der das forum dann zur selben zeit besuchen würde, der hätte nicht viel freuden daran...


wegen der updatenzyklen
der donwload sollte 24/7 zur verfügung stehen für alle, also entsteht der traffic so oder so. und ob das skript zum aktualisieren nur alle paar tage oder jede nacht läuft macht den bock nicht fett...


was die sache mit den erweiterungen angehet

wie gesagt habe ich den quelltext und alle rechte davon.
d.h. die firma die das bisher macht oder ein freiwilliger von euch darf gerne an zukünftigen versionen basteln. der reader ist ja so wie er anfangs ausgeliefert wird nicht in stein gemeiselt.

oder anders gesagt: solange wie er funktioniert haben wir noch nicht alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.


ich denke auch darüber nach den reader entweder an andere forenbetreiber weiterzuverkaufen oder alternativ den code als opensource zur verfügung zu stellen um auch selbst von weiterentwicklungen anderer user zu provitieren...
aber diese sache ist noch zukunfstmusik...


----------



## afk (26 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> für den reader muss auf jeden fall ein eigener server herhalten.
> 
> aus der datenbank wird erst eine xml und aus der die quelle für den reader generiert, das skript bringt einen dualcore zum qualmen...


Das sollte dann aber nicht unbedingt auf dem Forumsserver laufen ... :???:

Muß der Umweg über XML denn unbedingt sein ?

So wie das für mich aussieht, werden mit der Quelle für den Reader ein paar Tabellen in einer Memory-DB erstellt und dann gefüllt. Die Struktur der Tabellen dürfte sich dabei wohl nicht ändern, also muß nur noch das füllen mit den Daten neu erzeugt werden, und das sollte doch eigentlich ohne Umweg über XML resourcenschonender gehen. Außerdem würde ich das auf einen anderen Rechner verlagern, das Bauen des Scripts muß ja nicht unbedingt ein (teurer) Server machen, das kann doch z.B. auch Dein Rechner zu Hause, der brauch doch nur die Daten vom Forumsserver holen, das Script bauen, und auf den Webspace für den Offline-Reader legen. Dafür reicht dann der billigste Webspace ohne Trafficlimit aus.



Markus schrieb:


> wie gesagt habe ich den quelltext und alle rechte davon.
> d.h. die firma die das bisher macht oder ein freiwilliger von euch darf gerne an zukünftigen versionen basteln. der reader ist ja so wie er anfangs ausgeliefert wird nicht in stein gemeiselt.


Java ist nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet, und Zeit ist momentan bei mir ein knappes Gut, aber mithelfen würde ich schon, zumindest mit Datenbanken habe ich ja ein wenig Erfahrung ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2007)

ok, die nächste version ist in arbeit...

sollen die namen jetzt dazu oder nicht?


----------



## Kai (20 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> sollen die namen jetzt dazu oder nicht?


 
Ja, die Namen sollen dazu. :s12: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2007)

Klar...... sind doch eh nur Nicks


----------



## afk (22 Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch dafür, dürfte wohl klar sein ... 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2007)

Eigentlich dürfte das garkeine Frage sein. Wenn in der Onlineversion die Nicks dabei sind und weltweit jeder Arsch mitlesen kann, warum sollten sie dann in einer Offlineversion herausgenommen werden?

Gruß, Onkel


----------

